# Case 1537 uniloader



## 1537MI

Hello everybody! My 1537 uniloader is going to be dropped off tomorrow! This will be my very first piece of heavy equipment, and it of course has its problems. I spend more than what you'd call a "considerable" amount of time on the computer, I was more wanting to purchase a backhoe but this little guy came up locally and I just had to hand over a stack of $100's and buy it. 

I understand these are old, like 70's old, have some kind of complicated belt drive etc. It does move just fine. The problem with this machine is that the hydraulics do not work. I did not check any hydraulic or ATF as is listed on the machine to see if it actually had fluid in it. The guy I bought it from told me the previous owner said it absolutely needed a new pump or have the pump rebuilt. I didn't buy it thinking it would be easy to fix, but I would start with the obvious first anyway. 

After we shut the machine down, I could hear gargling in the hydraulic controls.

I go to the ends of the internet and back to find as much info about all the things I own, and this fine forum came up with somebody asking about a slightly larger model of this (the 1737), so I figured I would join up and start posting!

Any help or info will be so greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well, first off, we're glad to have you! Hows about some photos of your vintage toy?


----------



## BERMUDA KEN

Read the manual to get familiar with the machine. If you need a book, they can be bought online or at a CASE/CASEIH dealer.

First off...the "gurgling" noise you hear is called cavitation. Somewhere your hyd system is sucking air in. Check to see that you have the proper level of oil in the hyd tank and the proper type of oil. There should be a sight gauge on the tank. 

The 1537 holds 19 gallons of TCH oil. TCH oil is only sold at CASE/CASEIH dealers. If you are going to drain and re-fill the unit, you can switch it over to HYRTRAN oil. Buy the correct filters for this from a CASE/CASEIH dealer. The "will fitter" hyd filters WILL cause problems.


----------



## tazman

*case 1537*

Hi I have a 1537 to and it takes auto trans fluid and i have yet to find peep hole. so if any nos were it is please let me no.The pump is a dana pump part #po15aa204-2205-2 good luck finding one.I got lucky and found one in my barn.Case does not have them on the books any more.Tazman


----------



## calvert812

No sight glass just a plug for fluid level....I have one and use it every day...George


----------



## T Foss

_I have a Case 1537 Uniloader, when I got it there was a 4cyl car engine in it, which I replaced with a Yanmar 3cyl Diesel instead, I have since added a full belly pan with access panels for engine and oil change, added a full safety cage, electric cooling fan, electric fuel pump, full set of 
gauges, Led lighting front and rear, Strobe flashers, and fabricated complete engine covers for the machine, 
the challenge on mine was the belt drive, when I bought the machine the clutch was loose on shaft, the set screws where missing and the shaft hole was hammered out, I true bored the hole, welded steel bushing inside of it to bring it to size, then pinned it through the shaft instead of trying to use set screws and keyways again, 
The hydraulics depend on total circulation of fluid through the system , any obstructions , kinked lines, or collapsed liners in hoses interrupts this movement or flow, and the machine will not operate, clean filters are a must, 
The other rough rebuild was all the pins , bushings, and through holes in arms were worn out, lack of grease does a number again, cheapest thing next to oil, yet they forget or neglect to do it, 
The 1537 is the same machine as the 1737, and 1837, only difference is the HP of Engine, so if your searching for parts, ask for all models, 
The other issue , which always made them a sod cutter on soft surfaces was the narrow wheels, I put 2" wheel spacers on my machine, and refit it with actual skid steer tires and rims, made a huge difference,
And ya all probably think I am crazy putting this much work into it, and money, but everyone needs a hobby, a project, but let me say this, I also have a shiny new New Holland, and this old girl is a hell of a lot more fun to run, more maneuverable in tight places , and faster , sure it doesn't have the heated cab , air , or stereo, but it didn't come with a $37,000 price tag either, lol
Total build: $3,940
which includes , engine, wheels, steel, bushings and pins, even a new seat,
so its still been a fairly cheap build !_


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum! Head over to the introductions section and tell us a little about these tractors and what you do with them. Post a few pictures as well if you get a chance!


----------



## Badrider

T Foss said:


> _I have a Case 1537 Uniloader, when I got it there was a 4cyl car engine in it, which I replaced with a Yanmar 3cyl Diesel instead, I have since added a full belly pan with access panels for engine and oil change, added a full safety cage, electric cooling fan, electric fuel pump, full set of
> gauges, Led lighting front and rear, Strobe flashers, and fabricated complete engine covers for the machine,
> the challenge on mine was the belt drive, when I bought the machine the clutch was loose on shaft, the set screws where missing and the shaft hole was hammered out, I true bored the hole, welded steel bushing inside of it to bring it to size, then pinned it through the shaft instead of trying to use set screws and keyways again,
> The hydraulics depend on total circulation of fluid through the system , any obstructions , kinked lines, or collapsed liners in hoses interrupts this movement or flow, and the machine will not operate, clean filters are a must,
> The other rough rebuild was all the pins , bushings, and through holes in arms were worn out, lack of grease does a number again, cheapest thing next to oil, yet they forget or neglect to do it,
> The 1537 is the same machine as the 1737, and 1837, only difference is the HP of Engine, so if your searching for parts, ask for all models,
> The other issue , which always made them a sod cutter on soft surfaces was the narrow wheels, I put 2" wheel spacers on my machine, and refit it with actual skid steer tires and rims, made a huge difference,
> And ya all probably think I am crazy putting this much work into it, and money, but everyone needs a hobby, a project, but let me say this, I also have a shiny new New Holland, and this old girl is a hell of a lot more fun to run, more maneuverable in tight places , and faster , sure it doesn't have the heated cab , air , or stereo, but it didn't come with a $37,000 price tag either, lol
> Total build: $3,940
> which includes , engine, wheels, steel, bushings and pins, even a new seat,
> so its still been a fairly cheap build _


----------



## Badrider

T Foss said:


> _I have a Case 1537 Uniloader, when I got it there was a 4cyl car engine in it, which I replaced with a Yanmar 3cyl Diesel instead, I have since added a full belly pan with access panels for engine and oil change, added a full safety cage, electric cooling fan, electric fuel pump, full set of
> gauges, Led lighting front and rear, Strobe flashers, and fabricated complete engine covers for the machine,
> the challenge on mine was the belt drive, when I bought the machine the clutch was loose on shaft, the set screws where missing and the shaft hole was hammered out, I true bored the hole, welded steel bushing inside of it to bring it to size, then pinned it through the shaft instead of trying to use set screws and keyways again,
> The hydraulics depend on total circulation of fluid through the system , any obstructions , kinked lines, or collapsed liners in hoses interrupts this movement or flow, and the machine will not operate, clean filters are a must,
> The other rough rebuild was all the pins , bushings, and through holes in arms were worn out, lack of grease does a number again, cheapest thing next to oil, yet they forget or neglect to do it,
> The 1537 is the same machine as the 1737, and 1837, only difference is the HP of Engine, so if your searching for parts, ask for all models,
> The other issue , which always made them a sod cutter on soft surfaces was the narrow wheels, I put 2" wheel spacers on my machine, and refit it with actual skid steer tires and rims, made a huge difference,
> And ya all probably think I am crazy putting this much work into it, and money, but everyone needs a hobby, a project, but let me say this, I also have a shiny new New Holland, and this old girl is a hell of a lot more fun to run, more maneuverable in tight places , and faster , sure it doesn't have the heated cab , air , or stereo, but it didn't come with a $37,000 price tag either, lol
> Total build: $3,940
> which includes , engine, wheels, steel, bushings and pins, even a new seat,
> so its still been a fairly cheap build !_


I have a case 1537 as well and I am looking in to doing the same with a yanmar 3 cyl diesel. What model engine did you use and how much fabrication did it require..thanks.


----------

